# "Trash" Bite Risk vom Feuergarten



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Trash turned 8 months old yesterday and is perfect as always. She's an absolutely wild little whirlwind and so much fun to work with! Couldn't have asked for a better puppy, I'm really loving these Feuergarten dogs.

She's also grown into such a pretty little dog (and I mean little, she's 45 - 50 lbs max)




























We've been snowed in almost all of this week so she had a blast going crazy outside. 


























foxpounce!






































































This is the face of addiction








































































She is so ridiculously athletic


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

She has no regrets




































She really loves doing this fox pouncing thing



























Wild









but has the pretty









...sorta








































































I also wrangled the coyote baby for some photos of us together


































Intense lapdog has intensity









<3


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

SNOWBALL?!



























Literally just eating it off the ground now


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful dog and great pictures. She's not small at all, not for 8 months. She looks very fit and at an excellent weight. 

Her name is a little odd?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Slamdunc said:


> Beautiful dog and great pictures. She's not small at all, not for 8 months. She looks very fit and at an excellent weight.
> 
> Her name is a little odd?


Thank you! And oh I agree about her size and build, she's a very very nice size for sport/work and she's such an athletic little thing. Her dam (GatorDog/Alexis' Carma) is right around 53 lbs. It's a bit tongue in cheek because my other German Shepherd is an 80 lb bear of a dog, and Trash will probably top out low/mid 50s even as an adult. I'm liking it though 

Haha and yes! Definitely a...unique name. Her name started out as a joke, she was being referred to as "Trash Panda" (aka a raccoon) at her breeder's and the name somehow stuck LOL We've been calling her Trash for short and it always makes me smile, so it ended up staying.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Beautiful dog! 

May I ask what camera you were using to get such beautiful shots?


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

voodoolamb said:


> Beautiful dog!
> 
> May I ask what camera you were using to get such beautiful shots?


Thank you! I recently got a Nikon D7200 (replaced my old D7000, which was having some issues) and this was with my 50mm f/1.4 lens. Still learning the camera and getting a feel for it.


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

Best garbage. <3 Such a nice build and structure. 

Floppy boy has a lot of catching up to do if he wants to be half as elegant.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

rei said:


> thank you! I recently got a nikon d7200 (replaced my old d7000, which was having some issues) and this was with my 50mm f/1.4 lens. Still learning the camera and getting a feel for it.


tyvm!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Dec 25, 2016)

Rei, not only do you have a very beautiful dog, you presented great pictures!!! Thank you for sharing them!!!


----------



## Beira (Jan 2, 2017)

Trashling <3


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## cragbetty (Dec 31, 2016)

She's so beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I always enjoy your pictures! Trash is beautiful!!

Hope that GSD boy and the Mals are doing well, too.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

What great pictures. I have a sable girl as well who's just a few days younger - will be 8 months old in 3 days. She's 65 pounds, so a little chunkier than yours. If I get my act together I'll take and post a couple of pics, altough they won't be as well done as yours.

BTW - I know Alexis and Carma, at least a little bit. A talented trainer and a great dog, so I'm sure her puppies are going to be terrific.


----------



## DinZ (Jan 10, 2017)

Stunning Pics...!!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

pretty girl, love her head, and where is the stud muffin?????? love him!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

She's beautiful :wub: Great shots!


----------

